# Need help to tie into roof line - already "L" shaped



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

If I had more construction experience or technology experience, I could provide better detail or at least post a picture, but here is my question:

I want to totally enclose the existing patio. The existing patio is off of our kitchen and pantry. The pantry is a gable-end to the kitchen. So the roof line is already "L" or "T" shaped - depending on how you look at it. 

What we would like to do is to come off from the angle made where the pantry attaches to the main house, and tie in to the roof line so that it attaches to both the main house AND the pantry and totally enclose the patio....

Anyone have any experience doing this or suggestions you could offer? 

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Are you describing the inside corner? How high is the existing roof line?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can tell you what you DO NOT want to do and that is to make your new roofing sit higher than your existing roof. (We made that mistake out of ignorance the first year we were here.)

When we added a back porch to our back stairs, we made sure the roofing was attached a few inches (upon completion) below the existing roof with flashing at that area...no leaks! (You could actually use the outside wall of the existing structure as the internal wall of what you're building doing it this way.


----------

